# Ember Tetra... or maybe not.



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

I bought what I thought was a few more ember tetra (that is what they were marked) They did not have the copper coloring but I had seen that before with them getting the darker orange to copper colored after a week or two after getting settled into a tank. 

Even though these look almost exactly like the ember tetras these have maintained their pale translucence after about 3 weeks but have taken on a sort of iridescent rainbow sheen. They school with the embers and look very close to them except that their gills and right below their gills stand out a little more red. 

I have been trying to get a good picture but they just end up looking like washed out embers in the pictures. 

I am wondering if they are just pale embers or a totally different type of tetra.

Any ideas?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, it is Hyphessobrycon georgettae. The markings are identical, everything is like in an Ember tetral except the coloration.

The fish is really nice despite not being crazy orange like the Ember. In good light it shows fluorescent green on the side.

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/hyphessobrycon_georgettae

--Nikolay


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

That is them especially that second picture in the link really looks like mine. Thank you very much.  Least I know what I have now. They are a pretty little fish in their own right going from a an almost mother of pearl to peach to greenish like you mentioned depending how they turn in the light.


----------

